# Comcast Bill Question



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

I had to switch from a TivoHD to a Tivo Roamio Plus and a Tivo Mini due to Comcast switching my area to MPEG-4 next month. I turned in my Comcast STB, and while i was there they removed the HD Technology Fee. 15 days later and i'm still getting HD channels. I'm wondering if i should chance it and call about the $2.50 Customer Owned Equip. Credit, or should i just not be greedy and settle as is.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Other than paying for a protection plan you do not need, this looks about right.


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> Other than paying for a protection plan you do not need, this looks about right.


i am going to remove that next month. i was having signal issues in the house last month and a comcast tech came out to check, he ended up replacing all the cables under the house, and ran a separate cable for the modem. while he was there i called a rep, who offered to add the plan, so i wouldn't have to pay any truck roll and run fees. he said i could call and cancel after two months.

so i should forget about the $2.50 credit?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Wow, had no idea Comcast had gone this far. $161 a month with no premiums. I jumped ship when my bill hit $120 years ago. Went OTA and DSL.

Ended up back with Comcast Business when ATT started playing games with data caps in Houston.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

steveliv said:


> so i should forget about the $2.50 credit?


It's a relative drop in the bucket compared to your ca. $150 total monthly bill, but you definitely are due the $2.50 COE credit so why not have it added? And while you're at it, you might want to ask about promotions for such extras as free or discounted HBO/SHO.

Just for a little perspective: I helped to negotiate my HOA's bulk services agreement with Comcast, and we are paying less than half the street price per unit for our Digital Starter package. There's a boatload of profit built into the prices you are paying, and therefore you should not feel shy about haggling.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah was going to tell OP I'd be much more concerned about not working them for a double play deal than a $2.50 credit. I have Preferred + Performance 50mb HSI + HBO for $90/mo., and I regularly get this deal or something like it every year.

But yeah, you're definitely entitled to the credit with a cablecard.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

It looks to me that you need to look into one of their double play packages or even a triple play. When I first got comcast I had a verizon land line. Since I am a verizon employee I was only paying $12 a month for it. I decided to go with the triple play package because my comcast bill actually went down by changing. I still kept the verizon land line but use the comcast line for long distance calls.


----------



## jackief (Nov 15, 2013)

The OP had "HD technology fee" removed, I thought that was needed to get HD channels? I currently have a triple play (waffling about going to a double play) and have supposedly the lowest tv option that includes HD, called the "HD Preferred Xf" package. It looks like the OP just has a digital package. 

I found my notes, when I wanted to go from my "HD Preferred Xf" package before to just cable and internet, the lowest I was quoted was "Digital preferred cable is at $87.90 + $10 for HD access fee + $51.95 for performance internet service."
So I'm wondering if this HD fee is required to get HD signal. This was before I had TiVo and cable card but there was no reference on my chat to cable box so I don't know what the price would be for that.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Theoretically, the "HD Technology" fee should only be on your bill if you have one of _*their*_ HD boxes.


----------



## hdtvnovice (Feb 11, 2006)

Just wanted to add my two cents on this topic .Ten days ago got my latest bill from comcastand this is what i have :A roamio pro and two tivo hds with digital starter and performance internet. As of 8/14/2014 they dropped the hd technology fee and added two more outlets for customer owned equip(1.00 more for each additional cc card). Iwas going to get rid of the two tivo hds and get a mini butsincethey id this i think i will keep them now as this saves me 16.00 dollars amonthon my bill.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> Theoretically, the "HD Technology" fee should only be on your bill if you have one of _*their*_ HD boxes.


I did not know this. I have it on mine and haven't had one of their boxes in 3 or 4 months. Wonder what they will say when I call?


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

When i turned in my Comcast STB, i asked if turning in this box would remove the HD Technology Fee, the lady said yes. It's gone, i'm still getting HD channels.


----------



## hdtvnovice (Feb 11, 2006)

I was mistaken they took hd fee off my bill quite awhile ago .What they took off was my additional outlet service fee. I am located in central pa.The fact that they took this fee off has enabled me to keep my tivo hds and use them instead of havink to buy a tivo mini.Sure took me by suprise but glad they did.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

hdtvnovice said:


> I was mistaken they took hd fee off my bill quite awhile ago .What they took off was my additional outlet service fee. I am located in central pa.The fact that they took this fee off has enabled me to keep my tivo hds and use them instead of havink to buy a tivo mini.Sure took me by suprise but glad they did.


I wish they'd take them off of mine. It would save me a net $22.35/mo ($19.35 if they were replaced by $1/mo per CableCARD).


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

Do you notice any difference with the 105 Internet? Sounds like marketing on steroids.


----------



## magicspell (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow, glad I stumbled onto this discussion. I guess I need to find out just what the right words are when I speak to Comcast.

I'm currently paying for two Digi to Analog Service boxes. I want to give them their boxes back and get that off my bill. However, in reviewing my past bills I see my monthly costs have skyrocketed. I apparently was getting some special promotion that must have expired. I wonder how I get that back.

Here's what my bill looked like last year:









Here's what my bill looks like this year:









When I go to return the Digi to Analog converters what should I tell/ask them to get my bill back to a manageable amount?


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

senorgregster said:


> Do you notice any difference with the 105 Internet? Sounds like marketing on steroids.


I see a huge difference. It's the real deal, not just marketing. Definitely getting every ounce out of it! When i am torrenting, downloading, etc , i regularly see download speeds in excess of 12 megabytes per second.









http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3788104723


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

steveliv said:


> I see a huge difference. It's the real deal, not just marketing. Definitely getting every ounce out of it! When i am torrenting, downloading, etc , i regularly see download speeds in excess of 12 megabytes per second.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And before the 105? Just curious about real world difference because I keep being offered upgrades. I don't torrent ever so would I see any difference? Thanks for your feedback !


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

senorgregster said:


> And before the 105? Just curious about real world difference because I keep being offered upgrades. I don't torrent ever so would I see any difference? Thanks for your feedback !


Whether or not you should accept the upgrades depends on the terms being offered but as far as upgrading internet speed to 100Mbps from 50Mbps, I can say I am sure it would mean nothing for me. I have three HDTVs all with streaming boxes and TiVo OTA, all three can stream simultaneously without issues, I am at 50. I also don't use torrent sites which I am assuming would benefit from greater speeds if I did.

During the summer months I was around 400GB/month of data. With new fall shows, I expect to use TiVo w/OTA more and data usage will fall back to around 200GB/month. The streaming services I use are Netflix, HBO GO, WatchESPN and Vudu along with streaming from sites accessed with the browser like PGATour.com, CBSSports.com. etc.


----------



## wwu123 (May 15, 2008)

magicspell said:


> Wow, glad I stumbled onto this discussion. I guess I need to find out just what the right words are when I speak to Comcast.
> 
> I'm currently paying for two Digi to Analog Service boxes. I want to give them their boxes back and get that off my bill. However, in reviewing my past bills I see my monthly costs have skyrocketed. I apparently was getting some special promotion that must have expired. I wonder how I get that back.
> 
> ...


I always go in to the local office as often the rep is able to pull up some random promotional bundle or throw in some premiums. I was on a double play promotion a few years back, they usually want to upsell you to a triple play, so I did that becauseI could get a two-year discount t. I have never used the voice portion. When that expired, I asked to switch back to a double play to save money, instead they put me on another one-year triple play promo. That will expire next month so I'll have to trek in again in a few weeks....


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

senorgregster said:


> And before the 105? Just curious about real world difference because I keep being offered upgrades. I don't torrent ever so would I see any difference? Thanks for your feedback !


i was pretty much maxing out when i was at Blast 50. Unless your downloads are sustained, like torrenting, downloading large files, etc. you are probably ok with what you have.


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback to both of you. Think I will stick with what I have for now.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

So when I got the Roamio+/Cablecard I had them add the HD flag, which cost me the 10 bucks a month. Now that I've gone full mini, I'll be taking my other three comcast boxes back this week (none of which are HD, incidentally). Should I ask them to remove the HD technology fee? Seems like the current groupthink is that it only applies to comcast-owned equipment, excluding cablecards??


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

buckyswider said:


> So when I got the Roamio+/Cablecard I had them add the HD flag, which cost me the 10 bucks a month. Now that I've gone full mini, I'll be taking my other three comcast boxes back this week (none of which are HD, incidentally). Should I ask them to remove the HD technology fee? Seems like the current groupthink is that it only applies to comcast-owned equipment, excluding cablecards??


. I would ask them to remove it but I wouldn't mention anything about their equipment, cablecards, etc. Just say you don't care about "HD". It will just be there on your Cablecard. Their "HD Technology" fee is just a billing code. It doesn't do anything to the equipment as far as programming, etc.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

When I signed up for my triple play package the comcast rep agreed to make all of my outlets, including the one that feeds the TivoHD part of the package. Also the cable cards were made part of the package price. You need to talk to the right people when changing what you have, The first tier people can not wheel and deal like those in another department.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

wwu123 said:


> I always go in to the local office as often the rep is able to pull up some random promotional bundle or throw in some premiums. I was on a double play promotion a few years back, they usually want to upsell you to a triple play, so I did that becauseI could get a two-year discount t. I have never used the voice portion. When that expired, I asked to switch back to a double play to save money, instead they put me on another one-year triple play promo. That will expire next month so I'll have to trek in again in a few weeks....


You don't have to visit the local Comcast gulag, just call 800-COMCAST and select the option to downgrade or cancel service. That gets you to the retention reps that have the best double/triple play deals (and yes they will try to hard sell you on triple even if you never want their voice service).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

magicspell said:


> I'm currently paying for two Digi to Analog Service boxes. I want to give them their boxes back and get that off my bill. However, in reviewing my past bills I see my monthly costs have skyrocketed. I apparently was getting some special promotion that must have expired. I wonder how I get that back.


Yeah, my bill went up a bunch too.. I was on a $79/month (IIRC) deal for a year, now the total bill is up.. but I'm still getting HBO & streampix "free".. so it overall is a vaguely reasonable amount.

You're also paying $4/month for "protection". Do you really think wiring is going to go out inside your house?


----------



## magicspell (Jan 10, 2013)

mattack said:


> You're also paying $4/month for "protection". Do you really think wiring is going to go out inside your house?


Absolutely not. I think I've tried to have that removed a few times already as well but it keeps coming back. I really don't want Comcast ever in my house much less messing with my wiring, lol.

Thanks for the reminder on that one!


----------



## jackief (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks all. I do plan to call back and see what I can drop down to. From what I was previously quoted 

"Digital preferred cable is at $87.90 + $10 for HD access fee + $51.95 for performance internet service."

If I can't get them to give me a double play bundle (previous rep said there wasn't one) if this worked out to 87.90+51.95=139.85 which is much less than the current $170 package price. We could also get a cheaper modem if we didn't need to support voice.


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

ok, so i got the following letter in the mail yesterday (attached). Upon reading it, it clearly states that they are going to bill me for a "Digital Additional Outlet Service Fee". By my understanding this is not correct since i do not have any additional outlets because i turned in my Comcast STB. So i decided i was going to call and fight the charge and request my $2.50 customer owned equipment credit.

Getting the "Additional Outlet Fee" removed wasn't hard at all. The rep said that was definitely an error, and that i shouldn't be charged that if i don't have any Comcast boxes in my house. He asked when i turned in my box. He agreed that the letter was sent in error and that the charge would not appear on my next bill.

Getting the Customer Owned Equipment credit was the tough one. He would not acknowledge that such a policy existed. I asked him if he had access to a browser and directed him to http://www.comcast.com/equipmentpolicy/ and he could not locate the page. After about 10 minutes of him trying and searching the internal policies, he finally located the policy and apologized to me after he read it and determined i qualified. He said that he would go ahead and backdate so i would get the credit for this month as well.

I'm not convinced of what he said until i see my next bill though!


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> . I would ask them to remove it but I wouldn't mention anything about their equipment, cablecards, etc. Just say you don't care about "HD". It will just be there on your Cablecard. Their "HD Technology" fee is just a billing code. It doesn't do anything to the equipment as far as programming, etc.


Well, just took the last three comcast boxes (1 digital, 2 DTA) back to the office. Also asked them to remove HD. She did, and said "it's gone now, but I don't know if your HD channels will still work". Only 60 minutes later, but HD still works just fine. We'll see what happens- also if the fee is actually gone from my next bill....

So all tolled (sic), My comcast bill is down about 25 bucks with my new Roamio/mini setup (and I now have HD where I didn't before). So my ROI break-even point for the R+ and 4 Mini's will be about 32 months. Not too shabby!


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Comcast billing is a total crap-shoot. When I think it's settled down, I usually get a letter saying I've been undercharged for something or I'm getting more channels than I paid for, or some other nonsense. Then I usually have to call and argue.

When I had 2 cable cards in my S3 it was even worse, because no two people at Comcast could agree on how it should be billed. I could never even get agreement on what an "outlet" is, let alone what an "additional outlet" is. 

I've had the HD Technology fee at some times during the year and missing at other times.

And to this day, I still have no idea what channels I'm *really* supposed to get, but since most of my viewing comes from a dozen channels, I don't really care too much about this.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

buckyswider said:


> Well, just took the last three comcast boxes (1 digital, 2 DTA) back to the office. Also asked them to remove HD. She did, and said "it's gone now, but I don't know if your HD channels will still work". Only 60 minutes later, but HD still works just fine. We'll see what happens- also if the fee is actually gone from my next bill....
> 
> So all tolled (sic), My comcast bill is down about 25 bucks with my new Roamio/mini setup (and I now have HD where I didn't before). *So my ROI break-even point for the R+ and 4 Mini's will be about 32 months. Not too shabby!*


Well, no, not really. Since you now *own *the equipment--which you can resell to offset a substantial portion of your aquisition costs--your actual break-even point is far shorter.

Really, really not shabby!


----------



## magicspell (Jan 10, 2013)

So finally made it in to Comcast today in order to return the two DTA boxes I no longer have a need for. At least that will save me $4/mo. To my surprise I didn't even have to ask how I could lower my monthly bill. The rep just said he noticed I was paying $125/mo for my Double Play + $18/mo for Digital Preferred + $11/mo for Blast (internet speedup). All told that's $154/mo. He then said he could knock that down with their current promotion. All told for the next year I'll get the same services (with "free" HBO added) for $110/mo (Pref Double Play) + $5/mo (Blast). That will save me an additional $39/mo. I then had him take off the silly $3.99/mo service protection plan.

All told a nice savings of $47/mo plus a gift of HBO. Got to love that!


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

bmgoodman said:


> Comcast billing is a total crap-shoot. When I think it's settled down, I usually get a letter saying I've been undercharged for something or I'm getting more channels than I paid for, or some other nonsense. Then I usually have to call and argue.
> 
> When I had 2 cable cards in my S3 it was even worse, because no two people at Comcast could agree on how it should be billed. I could never even get agreement on what an "outlet" is, let alone what an "additional outlet" is.
> 
> ...


This is me too. I only need/watch the HD channels.

Although, I will call in to Comcast a few times per year to threaten to leave them in order to get a 3-month promotional discount. It always works.


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

ugh.. of course the dreaded "Additional Outlet Digital Converter" showed up on my bill, and surprise no Customer Owned Equipment Credit. I called Comcast and the rep again agreed that my bill was not correct, and credited my account $10 + $2.50. Let's see what the next bill says.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

I went through a similar dance a few weeks ago. Managed to get a promotional reduction of $25 or $30 and added Cinemax and a higher internet speed. When Cinemax didn't show up, I called back to find out why it didn't come on, and when I told them I was looking for Cinemax HD, the rep told me I wasn't getting any HD. When I told them I've been watching HDTV via comcast for the last 10 years or so, she said to me, "Are you sure you are watching HD? Do you know what HD looks like? You are watching SD." Considering I am the technician in charge of the group putting together one of the country's most watched HD TV shows, it really surprised me that I was watching Standard Definition TV at home for the last 10 years  , and that I had no idea what the two different formats looked like. Long story short, I lost $10 of that price reduction to an HD Technology fee. And I was educated by some comcast rep on the difference between SD and HD.


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

OK. I had a long web chat (always a big mistake) with support and then sales support, which ended up in my cablecard becoming unpaired and me losing all of my channels. I called Comcast Cablecard hotline who promptly restored service. I then called Comcast 1-800 and the lady i spoke with confirmed that the Additional Digital Converter Outlet 9.95 line item has been removed off my account and will not appear any further, and applied an instant $9.95 credit on the current bill. She got the Customer Owned Equipment Credit added to my account. She said my next bill will have a $2.50 credit for this month, and a $2.50 for the current month. It's been about an hour since i got off the phone and my service is working normally. That is a good sign.

Again, we shall see what happens next month.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Wonder if I could do that with the HD Technology fee and not get my cable card unpaired??? I've been too lazy to call.


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

2004raptor said:


> Wonder if I could do that with the HD Technology fee and not get my cable card unpaired??? I've been too lazy to call.


Do you have any other comcast equipment other than the cable card? If you don't then you might have a shot.

My line of attack was asking why i was being charged the Additional Digital Converter Outlet when i had no Comcast Equipment other than the cablecard. If they said the Cable Card was Comcast Equipment i would tell them that according to comcast policy, the first card in any device is free. If they asked i told them that i have one TV and it is connected to the TiVo. It is of no concern to them that i have a TV upstairs connected to a TiVo Mini.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, I always had trouble with Comcast and credits and fees. I had Comcast for Internet and Phone when I had DirecTV. I had to keep calling up to ask for promotions. One thing I hated was whenever they would give me a promotion, they would charge me $3.99 that month for a "change in service". Talk about scamming.

I finally jumped to FIOS and TiVo after Comcast couldn't do anything to lower my bill after 6 months at full price. They would routinely offer me a Triple Play package, that raised my monthly by $5/month when I said I wanted to lower my bill.

- Merg


----------



## PdX (Apr 12, 2016)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I want to go about getting rid of the HD Tech fee. Do I simply just call up and ask to have the fee removed? I have a Bolt w/ cable card and 2 minis. No other Comcast equipment.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

PdX said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I want to go about getting rid of the HD Tech fee. Do I simply just call up and ask to have the fee removed? I have a Bolt w/ cable card and 2 minis. No other Comcast equipment.


Yes, that would be my first course of action. Depending on your subscription package with Comcast, the HD technology fee may or may not be a mandatory part of your service (also, billing policies vary from region to region so it's difficult to make blanket statements about the fee structure). FWIW, I have never had to pay the HD Tech fee, whether using two TiVo's or one TiVo and a Mini over the past seven years.

Chances are, the CSR will warn you that you will lose all of your HD programming if the HD tech fee is removed, but that will almost certainly not be the case (and even if it were to prove true, you could just have the fee reinstated).

If the first CSR you speak to is less than helpful, just hang up and call again or ask to speak to a supervisor. And if you continue to run into problems, you can reach some very competent and responsive tech assistants on the Comcast Help & Support Forums.


----------



## PdX (Apr 12, 2016)

chiguy50 said:


> Yes, that would be my first course of action. Depending on your subscription package with Comcast, the HD technology fee may or may not be a mandatory part of your service (also, billing policies vary from region to region so it's difficult to make blanket statements about the fee structure). FWIW, I have never had to pay the HD Tech fee, whether using two TiVo's or one TiVo and a Mini over the past seven years.
> 
> Chances are, the CSR will warn you that you will lose all of your HD programming if the HD tech fee is removed, but that will almost certainly not be the case (and even if it were to prove true, you could just have the fee reinstated).
> 
> If the first CSR you speak to is less than helpful, just hang up and call again or ask to speak to a supervisor. And if you continue to run into problems, you can reach some very competent and responsive tech assistants on the Comcast Help & Support Forums.


Thank you for the response. I will give this a try tomorrow and report on how it went.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

PdX said:


> Thank you for the response. I will give this a try tomorrow and report on how it went.


I have talked to many Comcast techs and they say that the HD channels do not work without it. Whether it is true or not, I never tried. I would first call Billing and see if they have a promo for it. I have been on a free promo two years in a row. If they do not want to do that, then you ask to be sent to "Solutions" and ask them. While you are talking about it to them, you might as well ask for whatever promos they might have. They are very accommodating, but I am not on contract nor do I have a Triple play. I do not have anything of Comcast's (tivo, cable modem and internet phone, MINE) except for the wiring coming out of the walls...LOL.

*GOOD LUCK!!!*


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> I have talked to many Comcast techs and they say that the HD channels do not work without it. Whether it is true or not, I never tried.


It's a flat out lie.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

There's been at least one reported case here where HD channels quit working after the bogus tech fee was removed, but it was a long time ago. Think it was someone in either Chicago or Michigan.

Agree that in all cases peeps should call to get the fee removed if they don't have any Comcast equipment, then see what happens and complain LOUDLY if the channels stop working, because that BS fee is supposed to only be for their boxes.


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

wwu123 said:


> I always go in to the local office as often the rep is able to pull up some random promotional bundle or throw in some premiums. I was on a double play promotion a few years back, they usually want to upsell you to a triple play, so I did that becauseI could get a two-year discount t. I have never used the voice portion. When that expired, I asked to switch back to a double play to save money, instead they put me on another one-year triple play promo. That will expire next month so I'll have to trek in again in a few weeks....


I currently own my own modem. Doesn't voice require a special kind of modem and for they charge for it? When you say not using voice, mean you dont even have it hooked up? But again, do they charge you for the voice capable modem?


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

slowbiscuit said:


> There's been at least one reported case here where HD channels quit working after the bogus tech fee was removed, but it was a long time ago. Think it was someone in either Chicago or Michigan.
> 
> Agree that in all cases peeps should call to get the fee removed if they don't have any Comcast equipment, then see what happens and complain LOUDLY if the channels stop working, because that BS fee is supposed to only be for their boxes.


I have no HD fee on my bill. 2 roamios with cable cards. I'm in Chicago west suburbs.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

philt56 said:


> I currently own my own modem. Doesn't voice require a special kind of modem and for they charge for it? When you say not using voice, mean you dont even have it hooked up? But again, do they charge you for the voice capable modem?


I purchased an all in one modem phone and internet, Comcast will give you, at no charge, just the phone part of a modem, but I did not want to take up the extra space as the modem is next to my computer. I got mine from Amazon it is a Arris TM822 and I pay nothing for the internet modem on the Comcast bill. You can activate the modem/phone on-line as I did, takes about 20 minutes, been working for a few years now and I get 175 Mb/s download speed.


----------



## wwu123 (May 15, 2008)

philt56 said:


> I currently own my own modem. Doesn't voice require a special kind of modem and for they charge for it? When you say not using voice, mean you dont even have it hooked up? But again, do they charge you for the voice capable modem?


I don't want to rent their voice modem so I bring my own modem without voice. So correct, I don't use the voice, but I feel they've been more interested to cut a deal on the Triple Play, since they don't really even promote Double Plays anymore, and thus I don't feel like it's costing me for bundling the voice service I don't use.


----------

